# The Cheesiest Video Ever Made



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Who takes the cake?

Try beating this one for instance!






Still great music though.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Competition?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I was about to post one, but then I clicked on GreenMamba's and realized he really means business. 

This is going to take some thought.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Faith No More - "Ghastly" perhaps.
Go West - "Mint!" Haven't heard this in a while.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Leonard Nimoy - The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I suggest that this one takes the cheese:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Now, that's just taking it too literally. What else can I say? Oh yeah, cheddar!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I am calling a musical pause!

Faith No More - Falling To Pieces


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> Competition?


You cannot be serious!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

This one, submitted by member Wood has made me, besides laughing hysterically, actually applaud as some point. 






And I haven't even seen all of them yet.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, I said "member Wood". I get it. I am sorry, I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------

